# Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort



## khayes10 (Apr 8, 2017)

I continue to read this site and learn more and more about resale timeshare.  Is there a thread that can give me a range of what i can expect to pay for 100,000 Bonnet Creek Points?

I am not only concerned about over paying but also finding a deal that is too good to be true and it's not !


----------



## Avislo (Apr 8, 2017)

khayes10 said:


> I continue to read this site and learn more and more about resale timeshare.  Is there a thread that can give me a range of what i can expect to pay for 100,000 Bonnet Creek Points?
> 
> I am not only concerned about over paying but also finding a deal that is too good to be true and it's not !



Not a thread, however the best indicator is looking at recorded sales in the court house.  Do not know if the county that Bonnet Creek is in is on-line or not.  The trick is going to be finding a 100,000 point contract.


----------



## johnluyando (Apr 8, 2017)

There are other members that are more qualified than I to guide you but check the past sales on ebay


khayes10 said:


> I continue to read this site and learn more and more about resale timeshare.  Is there a thread that can give me a range of what i can expect to pay for 100,000 Bonnet Creek Points?
> 
> I am not only concerned about over paying but also finding a deal that is too good to be true and it's not !



There are other members that are more qualified than I to guide you but check the past sales on ebay.  Here's a link to a thread that shows some recent BC transactions (look in the middle of the page): http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/jump-in-resale-prices.250700/page-7

I have seen a few contracts in the bargain deals section but it's very rare.  I am in the same boat as you, looking for a contract to cover our annual stay at BC.  You do not need a BC contract to stay at BC though it may serve you will as you'll be able to book your week 13 months out.  Take a peek at this thread: http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/quick-favor.253829/  The info and guidance that others offered me has been most helpful. 

Best of luck in your search!


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 8, 2017)

The only advantage to owning at Bonnet Creek is that it will give you ARP, advance reservation priority, farther out than owning at another resort but the maintenance fees at Bonnet Creek are high. This is what 100,000 points will get you at Bonnet Creek.  I would suggest owning more points at a resort with lower maintenance fees.


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 9, 2017)

If you expect to plan early (more than 10 months ahead) for a 3-, 4-, or 7-night stay over a major holiday (Easter, Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year's) or if you expect to plan early (12-13 months head) for a stay in a 4BR, then you have a good plan.

If not able to consistently plan this early...
If not expecting to need the prime holidays in 2BR or larger units...
If not needing the largest units...
Then, you do not need to have your points at Bonnet Creek!

There is no fee for using any other regular Wyndham points to reserve at Bonnet Creek and we've done so numerous times.  We've often stayed during less prime but still popular holiday weeks in 1BRs and 2BRs, booked ~6 months out.

It's a beautiful, fun resort.  It's a good system, with great flexibility for using points, IMO.  We're glad to have saved plenty of money on both our resale contracts and annual maintenance fees.


----------



## bendadin (Apr 9, 2017)

I paid $610 closed for 210K EOY.


----------



## Mike Roman (Apr 13, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I paid $610 closed for 210K EOY.



Wow! Before I knew about TUG, or knew anything about time shares at all, my wife and I purchased an "explorers" account for $2k @Wyndham Bonnet Creek, Orlando ... I'm here "vacationing" (we live in Melbourne and come here all the time lol) right now and *THANK GOD*, we did NOT buy points retail! It was extremely high pressured sales as we all know... The lady we dealt with today was trying to explain to us that it is advantageous to buy a minimal purchase (50k points for $12k minus the $2k we spent on the "explorers account", so $10k more today) and then buy resale under our "umbrella" account. I found 'TUG' as I was talking to her so I closed the meeting and left without buying, but I'm curious still to if she was right about owning a smaller account and then adding points "resale" to that...? I did not know what I know now (which is still not much) but I am wondering if any pro TUG's could add some insight here?


----------



## whitewater (Apr 13, 2017)

Mike Roman said:


> Wow! Before I knew about TUG, or knew anything about time shares at all, my wife and I purchased an "explorers" account for $2k @Wyndham Bonnet Creek, Orlando ... I'm here "vacationing" (we live in Melbourne and come here all the time lol) right now and *THANK GOD*, we did NOT buy points retail! It was extremely high pressured sales as we all know... The lady we dealt with today was trying to explain to us that it is advantageous to buy a minimal purchase (50k points for $12k minus the $2k we spent on the "explorers account", so $10k more today) and then buy resale under our "umbrella" account. I found 'TUG' as I was talking to her so I closed the meeting and left without buying, but I'm curious still to if she was right about owning a smaller account and then adding points "resale" to that...? I did not know what I know now (which is still not much) but I am wondering if any pro TUG's could add some insight here?



http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sticky-wyndham-information-and-advice-articles.128302/

start here and read up first before you buy anything.  know what you are getting into too.  this place has all you need to know.


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 13, 2017)

There is absolutely no advantage to buying developer points, points bought directly from Wyndham, vs resale points unless you intend to invest the tens of thousands of dollars to reach the silver or gold VIP level. Platinum VIP requires an investment of well in excess of $100k.

As many people have pointed out in other threads/posts even with the VIP levels of discount on the points needed for a reservation, 25% for silver at 30 days, 35% for gold at 45 days and 50% for platinum at 60 days before the check in date and the free upgrade on the unit size for VIP owners, if something is available, you won't EVER recoup the cost of buying developer points from Wyndham vs resale. And again as you will read on the other threads and posts a VIP owner can book a reservation further out, even using their ARP (advance reservation priority) at the 10-13 month window then cancel and rebook getting their discount on the number of points needed for the reservation. However in the last couple of years it has gotten very risky to do that. In the past three years at the owners meetings I have heard more VIP owners say they no longer cancel and rebook reservations they really want as they have lost a reservation or reservations that were important to them and won't risk it anymore. Also some of us have seen reservations not coming back due to Wyndham taking reservations out of the available inventory for various reasons that I won't go into in this post.

If you are interested in buying Wyndham points on the resale market take a good look at the thread here on TUG with this year's maintenance fees for the different resorts. Resorts with maintenance fees of $6 and under per thousand points are worth considering in my opinion. Then look at the listings on eBay, here on TUG and other places for a nice large chunk of points that you can actually get the reservations you want, especially if you are using your ARP. For instance if you bought 3 or 4 contracts of 105k-154K points you would have 300-450k points. Sounds good right? Not necessarily. If you want to reserve a whole week using your ARP you must have that number of points in one contract. You can often break up the week into 3 and 4 night increments trying to get it booked with the number of points in smaller contracts but that can be a major headache and doesn't always work out as I've seen people talking about in the various threads. So do yourself a favor and resist that first time buyer urge to buy a small contract to get your feet wet and go bigger.

Another thing about maintenance fees that some people may disagree with me on is that they do matter in the long run. I have a friend whose maintenance fees are right around $6 per thousand and mine are around $5.04. We will use a week in a  two bedroom deluxe unit at Bonnet Creek as an example. In a prime week it is 224,000 points to book a week. At his $6 per thousand point mf's that week would cost him $1344 and me $1129 at my $5.04 per thousand so a difference of $215. In the high season at 189,000 points that reservation would cost him $1134 and me $953 so that week would cost him $181 more than it would cost me. A value week is 112,000 points so $672 for him and $565 for me so only $107 more. And the cost of those weeks is not figuring in any reservation transaction fee that you would have to pay. VIP owners also get free reservation transactions and everyone else gets one free reservation transaction for every 77,000 points they own. After that they are $30 if you reserve online or $59 if you call in and have a Vacation Counselor make the reservation for you.

To complicate things for you even further as OP will tell you, you can often rent cheaper than you can own. If you look you will see TUG members with weeks at Bonnet Creek, sometimes offering even the larger 3 and 4 bedroom presidentials, selling them for the $700 a week in the Bargain Rentals section here on TUG.

There is a mega renter or perhaps a points manager with listings on eBay offering the following weeks in a two bedroom deluxe at Bonnet Creek. As OP have pointed out you have no outlay of money to buy or pay closing costs, no maintenance fees or transaction fees to pay and someone else did the work of finding the reservations. However as some OP have posted they do a combination of renting and owning. That works particularly well for them because they can buy a full week and then if they want any additional nights to go with it use their own points to book them. Or if they just want a few nights they use their own points. It is an excellent use of their points when they are adding or just wanting a few lower point nights, like Sundays-Thursdays.

_*AVAILABLE DATES* (These are the $1,199 prime season weeks the seller has listed. At $6 per thousand mf's these weeks would cost $1344 without a transaction fee.)_
*June 25 thru July 2, 2017
July 8 thru 15, 2017
July 15 thru 22, 2017
July 22 thru 29, 2017
July 29 thru August 5, 2017
August 4 thru 11, 2017
August 5 thru 12, 2017
August 6 thru 13, 2017*
_*AVAILABLE DATES* (These are the $899 value and high season weeks the seller has listed. At $6 per thousand mf's these weeks would cost $672 and $1134 without a transaction fee. It wouldn't surprise me if when it gets closer the price of the value weeks comes down from the current $899 price.)_
*September 1 thru 8, 2017
September 2 thru 9, 2017
September 3 thru 10, 2017
September 9 thru 16, 2017
September 16 thru 23, 2017
September 23 thru 30, 2017
September 30 thru October 7, 2017
October 7 thru 14, 2017
October 14 thru 21, 2017
October 21 thru 28, 2017
October 28 thru November 4, 2017
November 3 thru 10, 2017
November 4 thru 11, 2017
November 5 thru 12, 2017
November 11 thru 18, 2017
November 12 thru 19, 2017
November 25 thru December 2, 2017
*


----------



## ronparise (Apr 13, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> There is absolutely no advantage to buying developer points, points bought directly from Wyndham, vs resale points unless you intend to invest the tens of thousands of dollars to reach the silver or gold VIP level. Platinum VIP requires an investment of well in excess of $100k.
> 
> As many people have pointed out in other threads/posts even with the VIP levels of discount on the points needed for a reservation, 25% for silver at 30 days, 35% for gold at 45 days and 50% for platinum at 60 days before the check in date and the free upgrade on the unit size fro VIP owners, if something is available, you won't EVER recoup the cost of buying developer points from Wyndham vs resale. And again as you will read on the other threads and posts you can book a reservation further out, even using your ARP (advance reservation priority) at the 10-13 month window then cancel and rebook getting your discount on the number of points needed for the reservation. However in the last couple of years it has gotten very risky to do that. In the past three years at the owners meetings I have heard more VIP owners say they no longer cancel and rebook reservations they really want as they have lost a reservation or reservations that were important to them and won't risk it anymore. Also some of us have seen reservations not coming back due to Wyndham taking reservations out of the available inventory for various reasons that I won't go into in this post.
> 
> ...




I find it interesting that you say maintenance fees don't matter.didnt you once say you don't like CWA because the mf was too high

 I agree by the way, if you are buying for arp. Fees don't matter, getting the reservation does. But for any othe purpose maintenance fees do matter. That $200 difference buys enough groceries for a weeks worth of meals prepared in the condo or a Disney ticket or perhaps airfare.  Or the way I see it $200 saved every year over my time of ownership adds up

As Everette Dirckson once said. "A billion here and a billion there; pretty soon it adds up to real money"


----------



## BigRedNole (Apr 13, 2017)

I almost, and I stress almost, bought a resale at WBC. It was for a lot of points, over 300k. I am glad I didn't. My trips there cost less renting from someone than the MFs I would pay. This goes for all of the Wyndham resorts I stay at. There are enough people looking to rent points or VIP members that can get them at a bigger discount. I have friends that went to Wmbg VA for a couple nights this week. They paid I think $70/nt for a 2BR. That's half off cheap hotel prices there right now. I have gone there during the Summer for $500 for a week.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 13, 2017)

BigRedNole said:


> I almost, and I stress almost, bought a resale at WBC. It was for a lot of points, over 300k. I am glad I didn't. My trips there cost less renting from someone than the MFs I would pay. This goes for all of the Wyndham resorts I stay at. There are enough people looking to rent points or VIP members that can get them at a bigger discount. I have friends that went to Wmbg VA for a couple nights this week. They paid I think $70/nt for a 2BR. That's half off cheap hotel prices there right now. I have gone there during the Summer for $500 for a week.




something to consider, 

If the megarenters cant get the discounted reservations,  the cheap rentals will probably disappear


----------



## Mike Roman (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you for your input!!!! I will research more as I get time. I was up until 3am last night playing around on this sit and a few others that people have posted here lol. There's a lot of information to upload into my brain. I want to make sure I get the lowest maintenance fees possible for the long run. I really only come to BC.. but to have the option to trade into another resort is so cool, damn I'm glad I did not purchase from them! 

I hang'n out by the lazy river and I've seen 30+ people walking with salesmen already today. I want to stop everyone and say, "hey man, buy my wife and I dinner and I'll save you $30k" hahaha.. O'well, I can't save them all.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 13, 2017)

Mike,

Buying resale Bonnet Creek contract(s) still give you the Advance Reservation Priority for the BIG holidays and the exact unit sizes you need... but must be reserved 13 months to the day BEFORE checkin up to 10 months PLUS 1 day. At the 10 month from the checkin day, ALL Wyndham owners can book Bonnet Creek.

I own deeded points at several smaller and desirable Wyndham resorts ... on/across from the beach in Pompano Beach, FL. I MUST have ARP to book my weeks during Snowbird season at those resorts. And there are other resorts which have HIGH demand times, too .., some including Daytona Beach (and Nascar race weeks or bike weeks), Myrtle Beach (summer weeks), New Orleans (Mardi Gras) etc.

But other owners search for the BEST value in number of points to MFs ratio. Be aware, many new resorts have very good ratios .. but when sold out, the MFs rise as sales is not 'helping' to keep a low ratio.

Consider how and where you will be using your points for the next 5 years. And start reading now on Banking and Borrowing your points ... understanding that will HELP you to manage your points and NOT buying too many.


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 13, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I find it interesting that you say maintenance fees don't matter.didnt you once say you don't like CWA because the mf was too high
> 
> I agree by the way, if you are buying for arp. Fees don't matter, getting the reservation does. But for any othe purpose maintenance fees do matter. That $200 difference buys enough groceries for a weeks worth of meals prepared in the condo or a Disney ticket or perhaps airfare.  Or the way I see it $200 saved every year over my time of ownership adds up
> 
> As Everette Dirckson once said. "A billion here and a billion there; pretty soon it adds up to real money"



Hey Ron you must have misread what I said: 


Jan M. said:


> Another thing about maintenance fees that some people may disagree with me on is that they do matter in the long run.


 You are quite correct in saying they do add up. My friend and I both are platinum owners so we both own at least a million points and the difference in our maintenance fees on just one million points is close to $1k a year. Over a 10 year period he is paying $10k more than I am. 

I do openly state that for myself I want to own a deeded property and that is my own personal quirk probably because I'm just being an old fuddy duddy. With CWA you have a contract with Wyndham for x number of points per year. Also we bought in for the long haul intending to pass this down to our son and granddaughters and to travel ourselves until old age renders us no longer able to go. Many people don't care about owning for the next 25 years or even longer and with buying cheap resale they aren't spending anywhere near what we spent! Thanks to TUG and the many wonderful people who post other people now have a lot more knowledge than we did when we bought developer points. But to cut ourselves somewhat of a break, both the internet and resale market weren't what they are now and there were a lot of people who got badly burned buying resale back when we first started buying from Fairfield, well before they were bought by Wyndham.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 13, 2017)

Patriots Place, Williamsburg.  The bulk of the summer is not in the discount window yet.  However, discounts still are good to go at this locations for now.  The 2 bedroom Deluxe Lockoff at $6 per thousand points could be rented by a VIP Platinum member for $315 dollars.

This transaction combines two reservations, which you must complete separately. * 

Check-In* *Nights* *Unit Type* *Points Required
Reservation #1* 06/09/2017 2 2 Bedroom Deluxe Lockoff 22,500
*Reservation #2* 06/11/2017 5 2 Bedroom Deluxe Lockoff 30,000
*Summary* 06/09/2017 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe Lockoff 52,500


----------



## Braindead (Apr 13, 2017)

Totally agree with Jan M.Sometimes it makes sense to obtain VIP and that doesn't mean buying all your points from Wyndham directly. If you're young enough and your kids - grandkids want the membership it makes sense to me to obtain VIP treatment. If you can afford it and never finance a purchase.

It's worth a lot to us to be able to pick our room.

I also think Wyndham has to keep VIP worth it. You will save money on MFs by still getting discounts and upgrade.

I learned of one of the big changes coming as a result of the audits and suspensions. I would not advise buying small contracts


----------



## ronparise (Apr 13, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> Hey Ron you must have misread what I said:
> You are quite correct in saying they do add up. My friend and I both are platinum owners so we both own at least a million points and the difference in our maintenance fees on just one million points is close to $1k a year. Over a 10 year period he is paying $10k more than I am.
> 
> I do openly state that for myself I want to own a deeded property and that is my own personal quirk probably because I'm just being an old fuddy duddy. With CWA you have a contract with Wyndham for x number of points per year. Also we bought in for the long haul intending to pass this down to our son and granddaughters and to travel ourselves until old age renders us no longer able to go. Many people don't care about owning for the next 25 years or even longer and with buying cheap resale they aren't spending anywhere near what we spent! Thanks to TUG and the many wonderful people who post other people now have a lot more knowledge than we did when we bought developer points. But to cut ourselves somewhat of a break, both the internet and resale market weren't what they are now and there were a lot of people who got badly burned buying resale back when we first started buying from Fairfield, well before they were bought by Wyndham.



I sure did miss read what you posted. Maintenance fees do make a difference

They make all the difference in pricing. A low fee resort will cost a lot more To purchase  than a high fee resort.  I would caution however that sometimes they cost much more than they are worth

Pay too much up front and you can wipe out the mf savings for years

My preference is to buy the averages. An averaged priced contract with average mf makes me happy


----------



## Campbell Vaughn (Apr 13, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I sure did miss read what you posted. Maintenance fees do make a difference
> 
> They make all the difference in pricing. A low fee resort will cost a lot more To purchase  than a high fee resort.  I would caution however that sometimes they cost much more than they are worth
> 
> ...


Ron, I am going to assume you prefer deeded resort point contracts and also that you are the highest level VIP. In that you get all the "perks".

Now me, I don't see myself spending the money to be VIP so, it seems, CWA gives me an advantage at the 13 mont ARP but a disadvantage because of the number of units in trust. But if I buy a deeded point, say at BC and let's say 350000 points. I can book at BC at 13 months with more units available than in CWA, correct. Then at 10 months I can attempt to book at any Wyndham resort no matter the points... I'm curious as to difficulty in booking prime weeks with CWA and with deeded points at the 10 month mark outside of the "home" resort.

Also, CWA point contracts bid at higher amounts than most I see on eBay, so it seems, folks love these CWA point contracts. What am I missing?

I'm gonna say it again, I love this place.


----------



## Campbell Vaughn (Apr 13, 2017)

If I can get 300000 points CWA at 1500 or less and mfs at 6.20/1000 or less that is a good deal, from what I understand. Is an owner better served with the 300000 points not CWA but does not necessarily want to travel to the "home" resort every other year.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 14, 2017)

Campbell Vaughn said:


> If I can get 300000 points CWA at 1500 or less and mfs at 6.20/1000 or less that is a good deal, from what I understand. Is an owner better served with the 300000 points not CWA but does not necessarily want to travel to the "home" resort every other year.



There are as I see it two possible reasons to choose one reaort (or CWA) over another; ARP and Maintenance fees
so if ARP is not a concern for you maintenance fees is it

So look for the best value,  Considering maintenance fees and purchase price.


----------



## Avislo (Apr 14, 2017)

ronparise said:


> There are as I see it two possible reasons to choose one reaort (or CWA) over another; ARP and Maintenance fees
> so if ARP is not a concern for you maintenance fees is it
> 
> So look for the best value,  Considering maintenance fees and purchase price.



Another point of view:

1.  You own a deed backing up your points v. Just point use.
2.  Is this a resort that you would use if the resort were to leave the Fairfield Trust.
3.  Are you happy with the resort you chose.
4.  What value you attach to various benefits attached to your ownership.

Value is a term defined by poster(s) on this site.  The only value that is important is the value to you.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 14, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Another point of view:
> 
> 1.  You own a deed backing up your points v. Just point use.
> 2.  Is this a resort that you would use if the resort were to leave the Fairfield Trust.
> ...



1) Every Wyndham point is backed up by a deeded ownership or deeded ownerships. Even CWA your points are symbolic of that ownership and the currency you use to make reservations

if you want to participate in club Wyndham you use points. I don't understand what you mean about owning deeds vs point use

2) the only resort I know that left the trust is a small affiliate in Las Vegas. It didn't just leave the trust it ceased to operate as a timeshare so my deeds were worthless in or out of the trust

Do you know of any other resorts that have pulled out of the trust?

3) the beauty thing about the club is that even if you are unhappy with the resort you own you can use the points to stay somewhere else

4)  i agree completely, beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## cayman01 (Apr 14, 2017)

Speaking of maintenance fees, let's not forget that pesky minimum program fee. If the OP is considering a smaller contract they are going to have to pay that $128 program fee vs. the .55/1000 for larger point contracts. This will result in a greater overall MF rate for cost purposes.


----------



## khayes10 (Apr 15, 2017)

Just curious, why would a property in Villa Rica Ga not be on the maintenance list (FAIRFIELD PLANTATION - TARA COVE)?


----------



## CruiseGuy (Apr 15, 2017)

khayes10 said:


> Just curious, why would a property in Villa Rica Ga not be on the maintenance list (FAIRFIELD PLANTATION - TARA COVE)?



Because no one who owns there posted what their maintenance fees are on the thread here.


----------

